# advice



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

*he seems small*

Is this a pure golden she said he is one he seems tiny she said he is akc sorry about the monitors i am not computer friendly


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I only see a picture of 2 computer screens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy....


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

ArchersMom said:


> I only see a picture of 2 computer screens.


 I fixed it


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

Bear with me I am considering adopting this baby she said he is akc golden purebred but his legs seem very short


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy, his legs may look short due to the angle of the picture. 

Have you seen him person?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CHANCE-I merged your two threads together so the replies would be in the same one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks like a Golden Retriever to me. His legs are not too short.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I turned the picture so we can see it better.


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

I have some more info on him and am a bit concerned she said he is AKC they got him two months ago to mate with their girl but that he had an eye issue I don't remember the name but his eyelid was turned in she has vet record to prove it was fixed and said she didn't want the puppies to be born with the issue so she is rehoming him she wants small fee which I have no issue with , This morning she tells me he is not house trained that their dogs are in a heated kennel with outside access . He is a little over a year old she will give me all his paperwork from the vet as well as AKC papers ...My dilemma is would you adopt him knowing all this ? She said he is very friendly no agressions I always assumed probably my nature that goldens are family dogs that cherish attention . I was wondering to you see it being hard to house train him . also it is a 2 plus hour car ride home Just concerned she is a BREEDER on the other hand she is being honest I think Any Advice Is Welcome


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

If you connect with her, adopt her. She seems lovely. Is there a cost involved?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have house trained young adult (foster) dogs who had spent their lives as 'outside' dogs, sad life for any dog, and it has always gone fairly easily, they learned quickly, the 'method' is really no much different than training a pup, on the 'upside' they don't need to go as often. 

I, quite honestly, would adopt him, but also would be prepared to 'start over' with training - he may have some skills, he may not - but would be the farm he would love to live inside a home with his family, as any dog would. Would also keep in mind that the owner has only had him for a couple of months, and has kept him outside, so most likely there are some things - good and perhaps, not so good (no dog is perfect) that she doesn't know about him, and you over time will come to know.

When I take in a dog, no different than bringing home a puppy, I assume there is much the dog doesn't know, and it is up to me to teach him all that I want him to know.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

He looks a lot like my boy Guinness. He was a very "compact" golden, as you can see by his pic on K9Data: Pedigree: Errigal Guinness Is Good For You CGC RE (if the link doesn't work search on Errigal Guinness is Good for You). He was too short for breed standard but otherwise a very handsome and often admired dog from a respected breeder.

I agree with everyone else. If you meet and like the dog, a corrected entropion and "not house broken" are generally no big deal. If you get good vibes re the honesty of the current owner and you like the dog, and you're willing to house break him, I see no reason not to go forward with buying him.


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

I am going to go see him tomorrow AM and will pray he likes us There is a cost involved but I was told I cannot put a price on here it is very small fee


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

CHANCE said:


> I am going to go see him tomorrow AM and will pray he likes us There is a cost involved but I was told I cannot put a price on here it is very small fee


You can discuss what you're paying to purchase a dog, but you could not list a dog for sale.


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

Less than 100 as long as I agreed to have him fixed I am taking a letter from my vet that says we have an appointment in one month


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is what you might try. Visit the dog, see what you think. Get a vet to look him over. Also ask to see any health testing. Decide if this dog is suitable for what you want to do with him.


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

*Jake*

I just got him home and he is very stressed which is understandable he is not aggressive but hates when i touch his tail going to make a vet appointment asap just to get him checked out


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wishing you all the best with him! 
He has been through a lot of change in his short life, he, indeed, has every reason to be stressed. Give him time, and space to settle in. 

Bless your heart!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Giving him a forever home makes his life right. Some dogs are very sensitive to tail touching.. So just stay away. Don't forget lots of treats to give him some instant satisfaction at this early stage and a connection with you. 
Buena suerte

dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, hope the Vet check goes well. 

Give him time to adjust and settle in, you will see a completely different dog once he does.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations. He's a beautiful boy. With time and patience he should adjust. Thank you for looking out for this boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad you took him! He deserves a life with a family. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------

